# welche gabel ins rm7 fr?



## fire-flyer (11. Juni 2006)

juden toch 
da ich jetzt mal mitm geld verdienen bald anfange plan ich mir mal ne neue gabel zu zulegen.
frage ist nun welche.
also sie sollte:
nicht barbarisch viel kosten
-nicht zu schwer sein(also keine monster )
-federweg so 180-200 haben
-is für freeride,droppen,singletrail etc.

also ich hätte schonmal zur  auswahl:
-mz 66
-mz 888
-shiver dc
-oder vll sogar ne bergman the beast wobei ich über die noch nicht wirklich viel gehört habe.

im moment habe ich ne junior t drinne


----------



## Alesana (11. Juni 2006)

ich fahr ne 66rc von letztem jahr im rm7. is endsgeil. volle perfekte gabel für das rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (11. Juni 2006)

hmm haste da vll en foto von?
ich kann mir des bildlich net so vorstellen


----------



## Alesana (11. Juni 2006)

nee, muss ma irgendwann eins machen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Wie waers mit ner Dorado - passt vom Hub exact rein, und hat ne bombige Performance und mit Mega Edel Optik - bei Interesse: PM an mich.


----------



## Xexano (11. Juni 2006)

Es kommt drauf an, wie extrem das Rad beansprucht wird und wie der Geschmack des Fahrers ist. Wenn dir nichts ausmacht, ne Doppenbrückengabel zu fahren, würde ich vielleicht zur 888 (oder zur Dorado?) greifen, bei Einfachbrückengabel zur 66 o.ä.


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2006)

Vll schaust Du Dir einfach mal Meth3434 sein Bike an - ein RM7 mit Dorado. Zu seinen Erfahrungn soll er am besten selber schreiben.


----------



## fire-flyer (11. Juni 2006)

sagen wirs so
meine junior t würde reichen nur die is halt von de einstellmöglichkeiten net so der bringer un optisch auch net sofinds dumm dasses die 06er drop off trible net einzeln guibt


----------



## meth3434 (12. Juni 2006)

Also: dorado passt gut ins rm7, optisch wie technisch! Sicherlich kommt es immer drauf an welchen einsatzzweck man anpeilt, aber mit der dorado machst sicher keinen fehler! Kostprobe gefällig?;-)





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230355/cat/500/ppuser/48173


----------



## fire-flyer (12. Juni 2006)

uiuiuiuiuiuiuiuiui*sabber*
ja das is schonmal geil
ich glaub meine auswahl wird etwas kleiner hehe


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du Bilder von meiner willst --> Bikermarkt oder email. Gruss, iNSANE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (14. Juni 2006)

wie wärs mit ner 66rc2x? ist nicht so wartungs/pflegeintensiv wie ne dorado und das weiss schaut supa aus 
hab jetzt selbst eine drin statt ner monster mit 5kg  bilder kann ich nächste woche einstellen, da wir da aus bischofsmais zurückkommen.


----------

